# Confusing



## Littlemissme (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi, Well I traveled to Bulgaria last year in the holidays and I got minor food poisoning or gastre.. Something. Anyway ever since then every things just gone down the drain! The weeks before school where fine, but then when I got back to school I had a foreign exchange trip, which went very badly I assumed the tummy aches were nerves but I realized I had made a mistake when I got there, and. I had to spend the week in a home with awful stomachaches and being too scared to use the toilet! In another country! After that everything deteriorated I am currently doing my GCSEs this year and because my attendance has dropped I had to keep seeing the education people and my head of year... At a point I had to go out of class on regular occasions, and I have broke down in tears in front of many teachers. Thankfully that period of time is over. But unfortunately everything scares me now. And by that I mean terrifies and stresses me, I have more exams coming up soon and I hate exam halls. I always have a fear of crapping myself! And because I have become so anxious it has triggered panic attacks and fears of going crazy, having a heart attack ECT.. The worst part about it all is that no one understands. My mum is too worried about me. My dad wants me to go out more, and my sister taunts me all the time calling me a freak. My teachers don't understand why I want to get out of the lesson or want to go home. (they now refuse to let me home) so I just need someone too understand, reassurance maybe. because I'm going through a bad flare up at the moment (I think from exams) and I'm on a bit of a downer. I just want my old life back, I would give a lot to have it back. Even for one day. To be able to forget everything and start again. Does anyone else feel the same or have a similar situation... Or anything that's the same? please?


----------



## ClaireGuest17 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey,I'm sorry to hear about how unwell you have been, I too had awful time at school because of my IBS + Anxiety. Firstly you need to be diagnosed with IBS so that your doctor could put you on medication; I'm taking Buscopan, Mebeverine for my IBS and Amitriptyline for my anxiety. Next ask your doctor to refer you to a dietician because if it is IBS you have then certain foods can trigger it off, stress and different emotions can also set it off so it's important to try and stay as relaxed as much as possible, I try to concentrate on my breathing and make sure I'm not tensing up my muscles as this can also trigger it off. Trying to overcome it in school can be hard and I'm afraid I never mastered it but that is because I wasn't given help until it was too late but like I said before concentrate on your breathing and try to relax as much as possible. Maybe your parents could speak to the school and ask if you can work in a room by yourself when you're feeling unwell, that way you can try and do your work without worrying about what your classmates and teachers think and if your unwell then you can just go to the loo when needed, my school was stubborn and didn't let me but I urge you to get your parents to keep on at them until they let you or come up with another arrangement. When you have exams once again you could ask if you could have a room to yourself, I never had this but I know it would have helped so really push for it, it's your education and you want to be there for as much of it as possible and if the school refuses then they are putting your education at risk, tell them that and keep on telling them that and hopefully they'll see sense.I know how you feel when it comes to being lonely and feeling different, my mum is like yours she worried a lot but now she knows what is wrong she has been so supportive and I can rely on her no matter what, try to reassure your mum that although IBS is a terrible thing to live with you can't die from it, so just remind her of that. Your dad is right about getting out more even if it's for 5 minutes to the shops and back, fresh air, socializing and exercise is vital and this could help you when you're feeling down. I don't have any friends, people don't understand why I'm unwell so I stayed in most of the time but I try to get out as much as possible. I like listening to music and sing when I'm down or anxious, even if you sing in your head then it could take your mind off of how much pain you're in or how down you feel. I know it's really hard but just try your best to stay as active and as positive as possible. Feel free me message me on here if you ever need to talk, you're not alone.


----------

